# Acces Row Lock



## Ramos (25. Nov 2004)

Hallo ich progg zur Zeit ne Aplication die eine Acces DB auf einem Server nutzt und möcht nun natürlich um die Daten konsistent zu halten Locks wenn möglich auf Rows oder zumindest auf Pages machen. Kann ich das über Java realisieren. Kennt sich jemand mit dem Thema aus?? Bin für jeden Hint dankbar


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2004)

Siehe Connection.setTransactionIsolation(int level) 
z.B. mit TRANSACTION_READ_COMMITTED wird 'dirty-read' verhindert. 
Skaliert aber nicht so gut.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Nov 2004)

>>eine Acces DB auf einem Server 

was'n dass? wenn du über JET/ODBC zugreifst wird doch eh gelocked? bei solchen Micky-Mouse-Anwendungen kannst du dir das LOCKEN doch gleich schenken...

Hint: oft gibt es spezielle SQL Befehle, die das Locking aktivieren (z.B. SELECT FOR UPDATE usw.)


----------

